# Help us not make idiots out of ourselves please!



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi! I've come to beg for kind advice!

My husband and I are kind of beginnners. We have horses - an 18-yr-old very experienced trail horse and a five-year-old calm, quiet, level-headed mare who has had many months training in an arena with a trainer but only been on a few short trail rides. I've done a bit of riding and spent a couple of years working around horses cleaning stalls etc, and had some lessons but am by no means an expert, and DH is a total beginner in the saddle, although he's able to catch and halter and saddle the horse, lead him around etc.

We're older, by the way. I'm going on 50 and DH is over 60.

So we've decided to join a trail riding group. It seems that's the safest way to get experience. Right? My thought is that my mare, my husband, and I will all be more comfortable riding in a group. So that's my first question - is joining a trail riding group the right decision?

I have already accidentally made a 100% total A$$ of myself with 8 people in this group and absolutely do not want to do that again! So I figure I'll come on here and ask all my stupid questions rather than mucking things up even more with this group of people I don't know. I mean - I don't know you all, either, but feel more comfortable looking like an idiot online 

So I will confess all the ways I made a fool of myself, which will give you an idea of how much I don't know, and maybe you all could give us some really super simple pointers which will make us less likely to hurt ourselves or someone else or embarass ourselves immensely.

Last year I rode PJ on several trail rides with different small groups and we did GREAT. He is just such an awesome horse and really knows what he's doing, so it made it look like I knew what I was doing. Other peoples horses would throw fits and freak out and PJ would just stand there rolling his eyes at them. Then he'd show them how it was done LOL

So this year I decided to go on this "spontaneous trail adventure" with 8 people I don't know. They're all members of the larger group and posted on Facebook asking if anybody wanted to join them. Everything that could go wrong went wrong. It was so absurdly, ridiculously insane that by the end of the ride, instead of crying, I ended up just laughing like a lunatic.

First, I pulled into the parking lot at the trail head and for some stupid reason (nerves maybe?) I forgot to untie PJ before I opened the trailer door. He backed up and broke his lead rope. First time he's ever done that but maybe he was nervous too?? He wandered across the parking lot and a cowboy named Randy brought him back to me. I borrowed another lead rope and tied him (using a rapid release knot of course) and went to get his saddle. He pulled the end of the rope to untie himself and wandered across the parking lot AGAIN. A lady with one leg named Shelly hollered "you lost your horse again!" and I went and got him, totally red in the face before the ride even began.

When we got on the trail, somehow I ended up between Shelly and her daughter. I don't know how or when Shelly lost her leg but she was learning to ride again and her balance was bad. She seemed to be panicking at times. In hindsight, I should not have been between her and her daughter but I didn't know that was her daughter until later...

PJ immediately began crowding the daughter's horse and Randy kept saying "turn him in circles, that'll make him stop" but Shelly was close behind me and hanging on for dear life and I didn't want to make life more difficult for her. So I kept trying to keep PJ just far enough behind the horse in front to avoid trouble but he managed to get himself kicked in the face. The trail was very rough in places and Shelly was behind me saying "whatever you do, don't stop or I'll fall off!" Her daughter rode over a sapling and yelled "watch out!" but I couldn't stop and PJ got slapped in the face HARD and reared.

Next, we went down to the lake and PJ got in and had a grand time. He loves water. He was splashing and didn't want to get out, and then when we got back onto the beach he rolled with me on him. If I'd been expecting him to roll I would have kept him moving but he's never done that before and it totally took me by surprise. So I jumped off and then Randy just HAD to help me back on him. I really didn't want him to help and if he h ad just left us alone I could have got back on myself but he was so very very helpful......I warned him "I'm even heavier than I look," and he insisted on giving me a leg up and practically threw his back out.

We got back on the trail, toward the end this time, not between Shelly and her daughter. Randy and an experienced horse woman were behind us, and about 1/2 mile down the trail I heard "Your saddle pad is falling off." Indeed it was. I had to get off and resaddle PJ while everybody waited. Then Randy insisted, once again, on helping me back on and I about died of embarassment.

When we finally got back to the parking lot 3 1/2 hours later, PJ didn't want to load at first. He's not the easiest loader but not terrible either. I have to lead him in and someone stands behind him shaking a crop. I didn't have a choice but to ask for help and Randy came to help. Randy decided he needed to give me a lesson on how to teach a horse to load, which drew even more attention to us. Fortunately just then the girl who sold PJ to me showed up with another group and got him loaded in about 30 seconds.

Shelly heard the girl who sold PJ to me asking "How do you like him?" I answered "Oh, he's great really I could use a few pointers, though." Shelly came up and just gave us a total earful. She said "He's a big bully. He was bullying all of the other horses and nobody was doing anything about it." Then she and her daughter stood and glared at me for a good long time before stomping (and limping) off. I finally got back onto the road, laughing with tears streaming down my face most of the way home.

So now I'm really nervous about riding with this group and I just want to go on some trail rides and be kind of inconspicuous in the background and not draw any attention. 

Any tips on how my beginner husband can ride PJ and I can ride my mare (whom I'm a little nervous about riding) without killing ourselves or anybody else or making idiots of ourselves? I don't think my mare will act up but I don't know. She's never been in a large group before.

What position should we ride in?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Why don't just the two of you go on some rides. You will gain experience and not have to put up with everybody else's crap.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Riding in a bigger group can actually at times be more difficult than small ones. You have different human personalities, different riding styles, different experience levels. Then throw different horses who do not know one another into the mix and things can easily go sideways.

First, I would suggest taking some arena lessons with your horses. It will improve your confidence on the trails regarding being able to do things like keep your horse from running up the butt of the horse in front etc. Make sure the instructor knows why you are taking arena lessons, that your ultimate goal is to be able to deal with issues that might come up on the trails. Asking a couple of the more experienced trail riders for references to what instructors in your area would be good for you will help re-open that line of communication.

Second, try riding in smaller groups. You seemed to have a couple of people who were willing to help you out and a couple who seemed more upset that the issues you experienced were interfering with their ride. Maybe see if a couple of those more patient people would be willing to ride out with you both. Telling them you are also taking lessons will go a long way to show that you recognize that the last ride didn't go as well as you hoped. Some people are more encouraging for new riders to be around than others. 

Thirdly, don't be too hard on yourself. Do enough trail riding and you will eventually have that one where you end up asking yourself what else could have possibly gone wrong? Chalk it up to a learning experience for next time!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

My word, what a ride!

Ok, my suggestion would be to second lessons in an arena. But, additionally, I would try to find an instructor willing to take you on trail rides. I learned a lot that way. Also, even though you have your own horses, you might want to go on organised trail rides using their horses. If it's a reputable company, they will have steady horses who are well used to trails they go on and it will increase your confidence. Best of luck.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You can come ride with me.

Nothing in your story really stands out. Pretty typical beginner muffs. We've all done the same things. Your biggest mistake was riding with a large group that you knew nothing about. Until you have confidence in your horse's and your abilities, I would ride with no more than 2 others. One person needs to be knowledgeable and patient enough to show you the ropes. PJ sounds like the perfect been there done that kind of horse so you can spend more time on yourself. Trail etiquette and understanding or anticipating how someone else's horse will respond to something you do on your horse is not something you learn on the internet. You have to live it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, don't be too hard on yourself. I could tell you some stories from when I first got my 18 year old saddlebred mare who had been in retirement for eight years and wasn't too keen on the idea of coming out of it. I hadn't been around horses for about twenty years prior to that, grew up around them though. She was a show horse and for her it was arena's, arenas, arenas. She had never been on trail rides before. Mostly from reading, gaining experience (again) and help from one good person who had mine and my horses interests at heart giving good pointers, we made it just fine. Others could have been talking behind my back for all I know, I don't know, I wasn't paying attention to that if they were.

I wouldn't take what Miss Shelly said to heart too much either. In her situation, she was probably a nervous wreck to begin with and maybe should have been relearning with her new challenges to face with a few less additives in the mix as in not so many other riders around her. I probably would have tried to remove myself and my horse from her vicinity though.

As for Mr. Randy, I would have told him that trailer loading lessons would be awesome but right now I just want to get him in the trailer the way I know how and not make a spectacle. Could you please wave the flag behind his butt. Trailer loading lessons would be fine in a less stressful environment with more time on your hands.

Maybe learning more with a few less people would be better so there isn't so many personalities in the mix and so many different agendas to deal with. I still think that joining a riding group is a great idea. It won't be long before things settle. I would go with the mare with just one or two people to begin with so you can see how she does. I agree with Left Hand Percherons advise.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have any advice to offer. Just wanted to say that your story was hilarious! Don't worry about making an a$$ of yourself, just enjoy the ride.Stuff happens. Life's little pleasures, lol


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello and welcome! My goodness that was quite the story

First, you sound to have a lot of common sense, which is the foundation for good horsemanship.

But you can't do what you don't know --- you get a pass for not untying your horse first before you opened the door --- he wasn't hurt, he got caught before he left the parking lot, it is now logged in as your "hunting or fishing" story that is allowed to grow thru the years

Ditto a few lessons and with a trainer who will also take you and hubby out on the trail.

Don't worry about your mare being a green trail horse. The majority of horses take to the trail faster than they take to arena work. She has an excellent teacher - your husband's horse.

Things you need to learn about trail riding:

1. Don't ride up on the horse in front of you, unless you want to chance getting your horse kicked. If a horse has a red ribbon in its tail it certainly is a kicker and give it a wide bearth. 

2. Don't ride between two other riders without giving notice. Don't pass another horse without giving notice. Saying "coming thru!" Is generally sufficient. Pass at a walk or a slow jog. Never pass with speed unless the person you're passing asks you to.

3. Learn how to high tie your horse. tie your mare to a limb thick enough she can't break it. The ex pack horse probably ground ties and would stay tied to a scrub bush 

3.1. ALWAYS carry an extra lead rope & halter, extra reins, and even an extra cinch. I used to braid hay twine into barrel racing reins with quick release snaps. They are easy to store and if someone else broke a rein, I could give them away.

I know there is more I'm not remembering but I am on the retiring end of a lifetime of trail riding and take an awful lot for granted. Loading the trailer for the weekend was as automatic as knowing how to brush my teeth, lollol

ALSO, we have an over 50 thread and the Krones & Kodgers over 60 thread. Please feel free to come on in to both of them. There's a big group of never stopped riding riders, re-riders getting back in, new riders fullfilling a lifelong dream. We talk about more than horses with an occasional whine about aches and pains that nobody under fifty gets, lol


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, man! You have written all the reasons I stay away from trail groups! No more than 4 riders and sometimes that is too many.
Sorry but I broke out laughing at some of this,,,as in BEEN THERE! I must say you have a pleasant way of telling the story and you are obviously a person of good humor.
The suggestions of some lessons and going out with the instructor is excellent. It sounds like you have nice horses to work with. As you get more familiar with some other riders hopefully you can find a couple of experienced ones willing to go with you, people who are patient and helpful. None of us started out all that smart. Good advice, patience and time in the saddle.
Keep at it! I'm looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

All excellent advice. I've trail ridden all my life and avoid riding with others like the plague. Yes there are a lot of great horse people out there that are a joy to ride with, but since you are lucky enough to have 2 riders and 2 horses stick to your guns and keep to your own pace.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

First and foremost, you have admitted you don't know. That is TRULY the first step. It's totally ok not to know and to make an *** out of yourself. Inexperience is totally fine. 

My suggestion, start smaller. Take lots of rides up and down your street, in big pastures etc and get comfortable there. In a group, I like to be at the end. Because of course, if there's a bear in front, I'm the last to know  Kidding. I like to be in back because there's space behind me to stop if I need to stop and wait out a horse being stupid in front of me and I'm less likely to get kicked since I can control how close I get to the next horse with no risk of anyone running up my butt. I'm also generally on greenies and I like to let them watch other horses. With green riders it's the same idea. So I would say, be in the back.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First off, WELCOME to THE FORUM!! :wave:

_So....quite a adventure.
One some of us have experienced at one time or another with multiple incidents happening at the same ride or ride after ride occurrences...
Don't sweat the little stuff, *honest!*

So, my suggestion would be to go ride in smaller groups where people know you are a beginner and offer guidance not snarkiness....
That group of riders had to many differing abilities, those with their own problems and issues and those with a attitude that could of been "tucked in a back pocket" :-x if you get my drift.:icon_rolleyes:
All trail rider learned by going out with others and doing, watching and asking many questions of "how come??"
The biggest thing I would mention though is maybe ride with a instructor for a hour trailride a few times and take constructive criticism to make you "see" trail obstacles needing seen so you are a safe trail partner.
Some of those other riders with what you described should take the same advice...
Trail etiquette is something not everyone has or cares about...some riders are out to be impressive yet they can be unskilled themself yet have a mouth and attitude.
You've already crossed the first threshold and learned a lot from your ride...and recognize you have much to still learn.
Do again go ride with a group, maybe though it be done with a different group and with riders willing to "teach" and help you not give you a rough time...
*Don't* give up, *don't* be embarrassed and *don't *hide from "know-it-alls" who were just as much in trouble as you were... Difference is that group probably rides together often and those riders all have their "spot" in the line-up and no one helped you to find a safe zone to ride in with them...
Usually there is a trail leader...in a future ride ask for that person to place you where you will not cause problems but can learn, be safe and observe so next rides you can participate more.

My only other comment is....
Never, ever go anyplace with only 1 lead shank or halter...*ever!*
Take a spare halter and at least 1 shank, leave them in the trailer always.
You may not ever need them, but someone else might and being able to help a fellow rider out, priceless! 
If you ever need them yourself you are prepared.
I also never go anyplace without a few extra double-end snaps dropped in my grooming bag...you just never know and they can "patch" together a lot of disasters.

*Enjoy your horse, enjoy your trail rides...*
Wish you lived near me we would share trails and learning experiences together.
You can always learn from another and help another at the same time...
I learned many years ago that laughing at yourself pretty much goes together with horses and the things we get ourselves into innocently....:rofl:
:wave:....again,.... WELCOME!!
:runninghorse2:.....
jmo...

_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think that you were not the only person having a hard time on that ride. I just re-read your post and it sounds as if "Shelly" was having the hardest time. My advise to her would be to work on her own fears and then she could get along better.

I agree with those that advise getting to the back of the pack so that you can stay away from trouble.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Helloo!!!

I know the others have posted some specific, and very helpful advice. for that, I am most grateful.

I just wanted to say that you sound just like the kind of person I'd LOVE to have in any trail riding group I was in. you are honest, modest, caring and good hearted, with a sense of humor. they'll be the losers if they scare you off.

and, thank you for setting up the situation you described, here on the fourm, with such great background information. it makes it easier to make a reasonable judgement on fault, if there IS any.

no, seriously, I'd go riding with you any day of the week!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

*Thanks!*

It's great to see that this is such an active forum. Thank you so much, everybody, for your responses! Your reassurance gave me the courage to go ahead and reach out to the group again through a FB message. Kelley, the lady who was in the back with Randy at the end of the ride and who told me my saddle pad was coming off, has offered to babysit me this weekend if I go with them on a benefit ride on my mare. She says I will do fine and if I have the desire to do it, it will work. I would prefer to go with a smaller group but don't want to wait another week.

Maybe this weekend Kelley and I can ride toward the back and any shenanigans will go unwitnessed by most of the group. She says her mare rarely behaves herself. I did ask her about people willing to give lessons and there are 3 different people who give trail lessons in the group and one lives near me. The problems you run into on a trail are so much different than the problems you run into in an arena. Hubby would benefit from some arena riding, for sure. He is not so confident about his balance. 

I've ridden both my mare and PJ around here a bit, up and down the road and in the pasture. My dad lives next door and rode PJ for me so I could ride my mare down the road and she was awesome. She was great with traffic and never spooked or anything. I'd still be nervous going out with my husband on PJ though. Hubby is a bit nervous and I feel so much better if I have somebody more experienced along. Once he gets his confidence it will be wonderful to be able to go out just the two of us. I can't even imagine what he would have done if he'd been on PJ when he reared or when he decided to roll. Hubby's a bit of a clutz. A very loveable clutz, don't get me wrong.


I do believe I will be stearing well clear of Shelly and her daughter at this event. My best guess is they'll be there, because I've gone to some meetings and shows and seen them there. It looks like they have tons of newbies coming and going all the time because nobody ever recognizes that they've seen me before even though I've gone to maybe 5 or 6 meetings/events.

It's funny - I've been a loner my entire life and suddenly have this urge to be part of a group, drama and all. Not that I want to be part of the drama, but I don't mind being a bystander or a witness to it. I just don't want to be the TARGET of it LOL

Now I'm going to sound really stupid here - but somebody on here mentioned "high tieing" my horse to a thick limb? I've never high tied a horse. Can you explain more?

I went straight out and bought two more lead ropes after that awful ride but didn't think to get an extra halter....one more thing to buy (yeehaw!)

OH - another thing! We have to figure out how to load both of these horses in the trailer. I have a little 2-horse straight load. My mare has always loaded well but she backs out when I try to get PJ in with her. He's kind of a fatty. The trailer only has one big door, not two small doors, and sometimes PJ can be a turd. I'm a little nervous about hooking up the butt chain behind her and tying her then trying to get PJ in, that she might get claustrophobic and panic.....

The last couple of days we've been trying to feed the horses in the trailer. My mare goes all the way in and then when PJ tries to get in with her she backs out. We haven't tried to force the issue.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

OP, I admire your fortitude being able to laugh about the whole thing! I know that if not now, definitely a few years ago I would have been bawling my eyes out and feeling miserable about the whole thing!

Crap like that happens in big groups. It is just part of riding in big groups. If you're a quiet person like me, you decide pretty quickly you'd rather just ride on your own!

Man, the one thing I can't stand is people who think they know it all and look down on others. Makes me want to punch their snobby nose in (haha, see, there's that temper I work so hard to keep in check). The other thing I can't stand is people who get upset when a horse acts up. Guess what? Horses act up! It happens! Doesn't mean it always has anything to do with the rider either.

It just really irks me when I see/hear of people who are not encouraging to others. I think that there are enough unwanted horses around without trying to run off potential good owners and riders. If we don't encourage and teach others to ride, the horse industry and hobby will be in very dangerous waters. So please, stick around those who encourage and help and avoid those who think they are too good for the manure on their boot! They are not worth the shake to your confidence.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

That ride sounds like a (hilarious) _nightmare_. Thanks for sharing. :grin:

I think arena lessons are a great idea, especially since you say your husband isn't quite sure about his balance yet. Brushing up on your basics in a safe, enclosed space can be a real confidence booster for when you're out on the trail.

Spare halter and lead, just like everyone else said. I usually load up with a normal nylon halter and then switch to a rope halter when I go to bridle my horse (I like how a rope halter fits under a bridle better than a nylon halter and I think it's good practice to have a halter underneath the bridle when trail riding in case I need to tie to something), so I always tend to have two on hand anyways. You can tie a lead rope to your saddle so you have one with you when on the trail.

The "forgetting to unclip before unloading" thing happens to the best of us, nbd. Next time when you go to tie the quick release knot tuck the end through the last loop so it's much harder for your horse to grab hold of it and untie himself (also, what a ham, untying himself like that!). It should look something like this.

The Shelly situation was not a good one to be in to begin with. I don't really think it's fair for someone that can't even stay on their horse if they stop too quickly to put other people in a situation like that... talk about dangerous! Crowding up on other horse is definitely something that you'll want to control. You can work with your horse to make him more adjustable so that he learns to rate himself based on how quickly you tell him to walk, but sometimes it's just easier to stop in the middle of the ride and find a way to switch positions with another (slower) horse. Different horses have different strides, it's just part of the trail riding biz. With your mare I'd just let her set the pace and find out where she likes to walk (front, middle, back, etc.) before you start pushing her out of her comfort zone (I'm of the opinion that every horse _should_ be able to lead the group, even if it's not their favorite).

Keep an eye out for precursor signs of rolling! Pawing, sniffing the ground, etc. Generally it's okay to play in the water, but if they start to really stick their nose down there and get interested in rooting around in the sand I pull the head back up so that they stop thinking about it. Generally I want my horse's head up anyways. Horses really like soft sand/dirt, so if it looks inviting be extra careful.

People that constantly want to help have good intentions, but it can be frustrating. Next time let Randy know that while you appreciate his concern, you're more than able to mount up on your own. (And if you aren't, there's a lot of ways you can practice! Lowering one stirrup down very far so that you can reach it and then readjusting it once you're on, teaching your horse to sidestep up to logs/hills, teaching your horse to "park out", etc. I'm 5'0" and can't get on from the ground even if I try super duper hard, but luckily there's a lot of cheats for this).

Figure out why your saddle pad was slipping! Is it poor saddle fit? Does your horse need a breast collar? Do you need a pad that has a special non-slip lining? Slipping saddle pads are very frustrating, better to fix it then have to deal with it on a constant basis.

If it helps, it does sound like you should have been fine going out on a "spontaneous trail adventure"! You sound like a competent person, even though you classify yourself as a beginner. I really think this was bad luck/unfortunate circumstances. Like @tinyliny said, you sound like an awesome trail partner.

Just avoid Shelly/her daughter and hang out with Kelley. Kelley sounds nice. You could even ask her for non-slip pad recommendations if you want, people love to give recommendations and talk about things they know a lot about. 

Trailer loading is all about practice, you just have to do it a million times until it's natural. You might also try teaching your mare a solid "whoa" command on the ground so that when you go to load PJ if you say "whoa" she'll hold still in the trailer. Also getting her used to being in extremely close quarters with PJ on the ground can't hurt (AKA pretend like you're loading them together even without the trailer there, just on the ground). Lots of patience and practice.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

horseluvr2524 said:


> It just really irks me when I see/hear of people who are not encouraging to others. I think that there are enough unwanted horses around without trying to run off potential good owners and riders. If we don't encourage and teach others to ride, the horse industry and hobby will be in very dangerous waters. So please, stick around those who encourage and help and avoid those who think they are too good for the manure on their boot! They are not worth the shake to your confidence.


:iagree: This was a lovely comment.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've learned that the larger the group the more difficult the ride....

My suggestion is that you ride in a much smaller group....of about 4 horses....

What you're going through is normal......each and every time you go you and your horses will gain some experience....

Just have fun with it.....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

New....
Answer to your question...
A high-line is also known as a picket line.
A rope strung between 2 high objects{many use trees} that you can then tie horses to to secure them.
Used a lot when people camp or if out for a very long trail ride that involves time to eat a meal and securing horses.
If your horse will tie quietly to the side of your trailer, they "should" high-tie just fine.
Different people do it differently but usually there is space between the horses so if the horse decides to lie down to rest they can and not get under anothers feet.

As for the mare and PJ eating together on the trailer...
Don't....
Don't force your mare into confines with PJ if he is at all a dominant horse during feeding times.
Her being uncomfortable and having to "fight" for her food is not a good indicator of peaceful trailering.
Put her in, secure the butt chain/bar and tie her head.
Put PJ in and secure his butt chain/bar and head.
IF they trailer together they will get over there my space your space nonsense...
**If you have butt bars/chains then you_ should _have a secure-able divider....**
PJ can't take your mares space if a divider is in place....he only has his space and she hers...
If the trailer has a divider in place and you are leaving it free-floating,_ don't._
Secure that divider so no crowding does take place and honestly if a horse wants to lean, let them lean on a secured divider is a lot safer and kinder to the other animal as you go down the road.
You can also load PJ first then your mare.... _you *can*_ make him move over to his side while loading. 
No 2-horse trailer should be so small 2 horses don't fit within reason or you truly have to small a trailer and that is another issue to look at...:-(
Tie their heads so they can't touch each other just make faces if need be.

One step at a time...._you're doing just fine!!_
Go, enjoy your horses and RIDE!!
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OH my! Quite a story there, I am glad nobody got hurt and you ended up laughing instead of crying. Don't be so hard on yourself. 

I agree, take a few lessons to get more comfortable. Also I wouldn't recommend riding with that many people either- even I don't like riding with that many. 2-3 people is good enough. I agree with the above posts as well, everyone rides differently & it's hard to keep up with that many people.

I was on a trail ride last week. It was supposed to just be 4 people...ended up being like 10-15. It was fun, but just too many people. One girl dropped her phone, the other had a tough time controlling her horse, someone else couldn't keep up, etc. Just too many people & too many things to worry about. :lol: 

Enjoy your rides and just have fun!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Actually, I find that many group rides, esp those large ones, are fraught with idiots!
I ditto riding in smaller groups, and first getting your riding skills and that of your horse, honed up at home, before venturing on a trail ride.
Because trail riding in groups seems simple, with horses readily following other horses, there are some fairly un trained horses, often on trail rides.
These horses are packing that human, content to go along, until asked to do something different then follow the hrose ahead
I never want one of my horses to become like that, so I ride them out alone, before I ever ride in groups, and then,when I do ride a green hrose in a group, I am particular as to who I ride with
I have seen some pretty bad wreaks on trail rides, by people doing stupid stuff, by not riding at the level of the lowest denominator of both people on that ride, and level of experience on their horse
Once, on atrail ride, parents had just sent their kid along, while they stayed in 
camp.
All was well, as we rode down a wet cutline, towards the North Saskachewan river
I did wonder as to where all the bugs were, seeing it was very wet and low lying land,. 
We stopped for noon, it warmed up, and it then was like dinner bell had been rung for every flying biting bug within 50 miles!. The horses were going nuts, bucking in place, tied up for lunch.
We thus decided to ride back, with many idiots letting their horses gallop towards camp, plunging through the willows.
The kid was terrified, not able to control his pony, but the few of us that had 'broke' hroses, were able to hold our hroses back, block that pony from charging off, even as our horses themselves were being bitten mercilessly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

one quick note. if you talk about folks here, that you will be riding with in an ongoing manner, unless they want you to use their full name, it's always best to use the first name only, and even better to create a pseudonym. just use common sense to stay as anonymous as possible. that's all.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I am sorry, but I just spewed my beverage! In fact I read it twice and laughed just has hard the second time....LOLOLOL

A sense of humor gets you a long way with horses, and better yet, horse people. So, you got that covered!

I am older than you and no loner like riding with big groups any longer. I trust my horse, but no others, untill I get to know them.

Now, I love to sit with a group after we meet back at the trailers for adult beverages and trail stories!

Enjoy your odyssey!


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

You poor thing! What a nightmare.

My first group trail ride was extremely humiliating. My horse was terrified and wanted to be right up against the horse in front for security. That particular horse had a nervous rider who was afraid she would fall off if her horse kicked. And no matter how hard I pulled back, I couldn't keep my horse off the horse in front. I felt utterly incompetent. When everybody wanted to trot I whined because I wasn't sure what my horse would do. And just to put the cherry on the sundae of my embarrassment, when we got back to the trailer it started to hail, and my horse wasn't about to climb into that tin can that sounded like a machine gun. So everybody was out getting pelted and soaked trying to get my horse into the trailer.

That was in 2004. In 2007 I rode him on State Park trails with a much larger group and had a blast. He stayed a respectful distance from the horse in front of him, took the lead, stayed back with the stragglers when I wanted to be there, and was a complete pleasure. The difference was what I learned from Clinton Anderson.

I am a certified coward when it comes to riding. I'm 63 years old with 63 years worth of aches and pains and I can't afford another wreck. If there is one thing that has helped my confidence it is knowing I can stop my big guy using a one rein stop.

Best wishes to you. Big trail rides are pretty good evidence of what I've always suspected, and that is a very small percentage of horses are broke. To really enjoy those rides (and sometimes to survive them, as Smilie related) it's necessary that your own horse be one of the few.


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

StephaniHren said:


> The "forgetting to unclip before unloading" thing happens to the best of us, nbd.


That makes _me_ feel a lot better! I almost posted yesterday to assure the OP that I had done that one myself. But I figured that was something only the OP and I had done . . .

(Turned me off step-ups - we'd always had ramps before - because when Rusty hit the end of the line & sat back, her hind feet were already off the trailer & slid under it so the front of her hind legs were levered against the back of the trailer floor. Shudder. But she got herself together, jumped forward, & just had superficial scrapes on her legs. Phew. But, when we were looking at trailers at Equine Affaire last year, & I explained why I preferred a ramp, the salesperson said "well, you'll never do that again," and I realized I wouldn't!)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Jumping into trail riding with a good sized group is starting out the hard way. I've been riding for 20 years and I have a young horse that I won't do group rides with anymore because it just wrecks my nerves, not knowing what he will do, not knowing what other people will do. Worrying about what other people's dogs will do. It can really be a circus. And I want to ride for fun and relaxation. 

What I like to do is just go out with one or two other people, who know you and your horse and your level of riding skills. Then they are sympathetic and you aren't over-faced and can enjoy the ride. So that is what I would suggest. 

Heck, a lot of the time (probably most of the time) riding completely alone is safer and less stressful than going with a group. Unless you have one of those really good broke horses that truly doesn't care what is going on around it.

It's important to have riding buddies that look out for each other's safety and it seems like the bigger the group gets, the less that happens for some reason.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> Worrying about what other people's dogs will do.


OK, that's where I draw the line. Strange dogs and strange horses don't mix. Dogs on a trail ride are a good way to get somebody killed. I just wouldn't go.



trailhorserider said:


> It's important to have riding buddies that look out for each other's safety and it seems like the bigger the group gets, the less that happens for some reason.


One of the pundits I read has a piece of advice he repeats often. "If you want to be safe, avoid stupid people doing stupid things." It applies to horses as well. A good way to get hurt is to ride with people you can't trust.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally, I don't think large trail riding groups are so bad once you get into the sinc of things. I've been on a few with ten or more people and you end up just breaking into smaller groups anyway. Once you get to know the people and their horses better and build your own confidence, you will find your spot. Still, my preference is with just two or three others. It sounds really nice that your hubby wants to learn to ride. It's a great sport to get into together and a lot of fun.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

@Newtrailrider;

Once I remembered there are actually trail classes, I did some searching. 

While classes can't prepare you for everything on a real life trail ride, just observing a few would be a step in the right direction. It would be great if you could take your horse to one


Practice Trail Class Moves - YoungRider.com

Michigan State Univeristy has a FREE on line trail course class. Michigan State University's (my horse university) on-line classes are on the up and up.

This might also be a huge help to you

Trail Riding 101 Online Course + FREE Webcast | My Horse University


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I much prefer riding with only one, maybe two, other horse.
Our ride on Sunday started out with 9, 3 dropped out leaving 6 and I breathed a sigh of relief and really didn't enjoy myself until 2 of us took broke away from the group and took a different trail.

Just ride with your DH. I would love it if mine would ride with me sometimes, but he won't.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

As far as saddle pads not slipping, I use a pad with the tacky too backing. It feels creepy to me, but it stays in place and my horse loves it.

https://www.statelinetack.com/Searc...Q8P8HAQ&kwid=30361865136x7308156588x164955348


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I don't do large trail rides anymore. I tried it out with Fiddler one time and he wanted to be at the front, my friend was riding my horse and I wanted him at the back. Fiddler got so wound up we ended up turning away from the group and doing our own ride in the opposite direction. Fiddler and I know each other much better now but I don't like big groups.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

About a third of the time, I ride solo. The other times is with my wife. Anything more than 4 riders and I would probably go by myself. IMO, you two don't have enough experience to go out by yourselves. That can be risky. Try to find one or two other riders. Randy sounds like a good candidate, someone who doesn't mind tailoring the ride to the ability of the person with the least experience; which is the way it should be. The bigger the group, the less patience you're most likely to encounter. And if PJ is a fast walker, put him in front. A lot of times, horses will start out fast because of nervous energy, but after a while, they settle down. How far did you go in that 3.5 hours, 9 miles or so? BTW, do you need to tie the horse inside the trailer?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i agree with others about larger rides.

I can ride with some people in small groups but once you get too many I get fed up with other people's antics which then my horse senses that frustration & she gets frustrated too: moral of that line, your horse will read your emotions even if you don't realize it

another thing I would say is show up early, if last time you were there 30min before the ride was to start try an hour then you can take your time and not feel rushed

i've also had good luck with the tacky-too pad i even have a spare now that my wife got a different saddle :-D even though my big thing was it took me probably a year and a half to figure out how to cinch my particular horse up so the saddle didn't shift (needed centerfire rigging) so you aren't the only one that has tack snafus 

i would say nothing wrong with going on the group rides just hang back with some of the people that were kind to you and willing to help with you, relax and enjoy their company as well as your horse's company


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry, I just had to laugh at your story. Its just so typical. I done a few big group rides and I've decided I really hate them. To me they are boring and it seems you are either constantly worrying about your horse or some one elses. 
You just need to get some experience under your belt and with your horse. It will get better the more you do things. You've already got the right attitude. IMO, in this sport you won't last to long if you can't laugh at yourself.
Trail ride in small groups, arena work, and maybe some small obstacles, more time in the saddle to develop your seat and relationship with your horse.
As for trailer loading , that's practice too. Take a couple days to just do that. I have a straight load like yours, and am seriously considering getting one with double doors since I have similar problem loading with strange horses. Plus I feel the double doors are safer.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have done big group rides in the past, and some were okay, others not so much.
I do think, when you aren't sure as to the policies a big group trail ride has, you need a more broke horse to ride in one.
There is a big difference in everyone riding along, riding at the level of the person least experienced, and /or any green horse, and riding with \Ya hoos-you know, the type that think it is great to leave the trail, gallop up a hill, and then come galloping back to the group. 
I have done poker rides, club rides and Star Ambulance rides. 
Now, I just enjoy riding with friends who I know how they ride, and what their horses are like, or with hubby . mUch more relaxing, plus you can enjoy the silence of wilderness, which is the entire point of riding in the mountains, for me in the first place
I agree, it is nice to camp with a larger group, enjoy some times around the camp fire, but does not mean everyone has to ride together !Often, many in these groups, just like to ride short distances, which is okay, and mainly socialize in camp.
If I am out there, I am going to ride with someone that wants to go the distance, and usually, when you ride with someone like that, they are serious hrose people, with horses that have benefited from regular miles and wet saddle blankets
In other words, you leave those people with problem horses, poor trail riding amnners, within a short distance from camp.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll add my two cents about group rides. Along with all the other stuff, it seems that the more horses there are, the more antsie they get. I usually ride with just my friend, and things are fine. Sometimes we go with one or two other people out of a group of about half a dozen, and that goes pretty good. Get more than four on a ride, though, and even though we and our horses (and dogs) all know each other, it's a fair bet that something "exciting" will happen.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

I can not thank you all enough for all of your great advice and encouragement. 

My farrier came on Friday. I told him I was planning to ride my mare on a group trail ride on Saturday. Carefully modulating his voice, he answered 
"Oh, you're going to do that huh?" 
"Yup - one of the ladies in the group has offered to babysit me. Unless, of course, you'd like to come with."
"I'd love to. What time are we leaving?"
"The ride starts at one o'clock. You have to have current coggins."
"Oh - that won't work then, I'm not UTD on my cogginses."

Remembering all the wonderful advice from this forum I casually said "Hmmmmmmm well if you're in the mood to go riding, my husband and I could pay for the gas and we could all three take your trailer and go out to the lake and ride. I could just skip the group ride."
"Sure! I'll bring a horse you can ride in case you need me to help out with your mare. What time tomorrow?"
I think I heard angels singing.

When we all got out to the trail, Dan offered to let me ride his horse right away. I said "How about I ride my girl for a while to see how she does and then if she gives me any trouble we can switch." He smiled and said "OK" but his eyes said "_If_ she gives you trouble?"

It was a two hour ride and I rode my mare for about half an hour of it. After the third time she jumped a gully, I saw that we were getting ready to descend a steep rocky hill and visualized her just jumping from the top of that hill to the top of the next, avoiding the tumbling rocks and streams of mud and water entirely. We were about 200 feet from where the trail was going to start descending and I exclaimed "Oh my God not again!" She planted her feet and refused to budge. I started turning her round and round in circles to try to get her to go forward while thinking "OMG don't go jump that crazy hill and kill us both." She tried to take that opportunity to run back the other way. I'm pretty sure she's a mind reader.

Dan said "I've got a horse here that you can ride." 
"Give me that horse!!!!"

He had brought a super sweet 4-year-old foxtrotter that he'd trained and given to a NINE YEAR OLD when the horse was only two!!! He was putting her first trail ride of the year on her for the owner who is now eleven. He mentioned that the girl might not stay interested in horses much longer and will probably be giving her back. By the end of the ride I was BEGGING to buy her. OMG I have never ridden a gaited horse and she was the sweetest thing!! She DID jump a gully on me, and I got instructions on how to keep them from doing that, but other than that she was an absolute angel. I can't believe she's only four.

Dan rode my mare quite well and says she's a good horse and should be riding as well as the foxtrotter (though not as smoothly LOL) if we get 4-5 more rides on her. She did not spook at anything and he said she did great for her first real trail ride. My husband got a huge confidence boost riding PJ and wants to start riding regularly, so we're going to ride around home as often as possible, up and down our road where there aren't any gullies or rolling rocks to jump. My husband, who has never ridden but feels like an expert after riding PJ, pointed out that I might have better luck on my mare in the future if I don't shriek and cry. 

If it wasn't for you all, I might have gone on that group trail ride and died. Thank you thank you thank you! Also, thanks for the trailering advice and the information on high tying.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Please, I hope you will start a journal to share your experiences.
Your posts are so great and funny, very entertaining. 
Horses are here to humble us, that's their role.
My very experienced friend, not long ago accidentally slipped her mare's bridle off while adjusting it at a big show and had her mare running around and knocking the fancy riders off their horses. We all fail at times, the horses make sure of it so we don't think we're all that.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

gottatrot said:


> Please, I hope you will start a journal to share your experiences.
> Your posts are so great and funny, very entertaining.
> Horses are here to humble us, that's their role.
> My very experienced friend, not long ago accidentally slipped her mare's bridle off while adjusting it at a big show and had her mare running around and knocking the fancy riders off their horses. We all fail at times, the horses make sure of it so we don't think we're all that.


LOL maybe I will start a journal.

Your poor friend, I bet she about died! 

Horses keep us embarrassed most of the time, it seems. Kind of like small children.

When the farrier came I forgot to close one of the gates. I didn't know it until after dark, when my husband and I got back from eating out. I went out into my greenhouse and turned on the lights to take care of my plants. I saw something out of the corner of my eye and figured it was probably just my reflection in the glass. My heart just about came out of my chest when I looked into my mare's eyes. Her nose was practically pressed up against the glass. PJ was with her of course. We showed them back to the pasture and they ran inside. First thing in the morning we snuck into the neighbor's yard to clean up piles of horse poop. The neighbor is my dad. I imagine he'll see the hoof prints.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

newtrailriders said:


> ...I saw that we were getting ready to descend a steep rocky hill and visualized her just jumping from the top of that hill to the top of the next, avoiding the tumbling rocks and streams of mud and water entirely. We were about 200 feet from where the trail was going to start descending and I exclaimed "Oh my God not again!" She planted her feet and refused to budge. I started turning her round and round in circles to try to get her to go forward while thinking "OMG don't go jump that crazy hill and kill us both." She tried to take that opportunity to run back the other way. I'm pretty sure she's a mind reader.


Seems like the horse is maybe a bit smarter than you are  I've had similar experiences riding with a group, some of whom insisted on going down a steep slope of loose dirt, with a fallen tree with sharp stubs of branches at the bottom. Neither my horse nor I were real enthusiastic about doing that


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

jamesqf said:


> Seems like the horse is maybe a bit smarter than you are  I've had similar experiences riding with a group, some of whom insisted on going down a steep slope of loose dirt, with a fallen tree with sharp stubs of branches at the bottom. Neither my horse nor I were real enthusiastic about doing that


So it's not just me that gets the crap scared out of them by that??!! This is a very popular trail and I keep telling myself "if all these people do it every day, it must be fine," but it sure doesn't look fine to me. At one point my husband's horse kicked a rock back that missed hitting me in the head by inches. These slopes are all filled with loose rocks.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

gottatrot said:


> Please, I hope you will start a journal to share your experiences.
> Your posts are so great and funny, very entertaining.
> Horses are here to humble us, that's their role.
> My very experienced friend, not long ago accidentally slipped her mare's bridle off while adjusting it at a big show and had her mare running around and knocking the fancy riders off their horses. We all fail at times, the horses make sure of it so we don't think we're all that.


Yes! Please start a journal! You are an excellent writer and your stories are a hoot!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

newtrailriders said:


> So it's not just me that gets the crap scared out of them by that??!! This is a very popular trail and I keep telling myself "if all these people do it every day, it must be fine," but it sure doesn't look fine to me. At one point my husband's horse kicked a rock back that missed hitting me in the head by inches. These slopes are all filled with loose rocks.


There's a lot of different levels of trail riding ---- ranging from hacking groomed metro park trails to taking the horse literally over a 15-20 foot cliff, going tail over tin cups, causing spinal damage to the horse and to the rider. The rider recouperated a lot faster than the horse.

"Tweren't me Magee", that is stupid no common sense riding.

In my younger days, I did teach my Arab/Saddlebred to sit on his butt, slide down the power line and dig up the other side. I raised and trained that horse, I was in my early 20"s weighed 118 lbs and didn't use a saddle. In this instance my horse was safer with me riding him than if he would have slid down that power line without me.

There's a "big set" and there's "you need shot and your horse confiscated"

You ride the way it's comfortable for YOU and find like minded trail riders, or ride by yourselves


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree in riding at your comfort level
Since I rode on a lot of huntintg trips with hubby in the past, I rode trails that recreational riders never dream of riding. Well, to be truthful, sometimes there were no trails- and if you did not have a sensible horse, sharp shod, you were most likely SOL.
I won't ride those trials any longer at my age, as fore one thing, if things go south, I can no longer get off fast.
I have been there and done that, far as a horse slipping off a narrow trail, and somehow getting his feet back under him, and thus stop rolling down the side of a mountain, taking me with him.
I used to ride with someone whose motto was ;just because there is no trail, does not mean you can't ride there' ! He knew every short cut there was, to by pass going along valley trails, and instead, cross several mountain ridges, on trails designed for mountain sheep. 
I have sunk horse sin bogs, and used to actually enjoy riding very tough trails, but I feel perfectly fine at my present age, to be happy that I can still ride , and quite comfortable telling my son I rather would not climba trail that I took him on when he was a kid, and I was young!


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

You all are making me feel so much better. I think I could ride my mare on calmer trails without too much difficulty.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

newtrailriders said:


> "if all these people do it every day, it must be fine," but it sure doesn't look fine to me.


Keep in mind that horses vary in their athletic ability and confidence just as much as people. And they have fears very much like little children, also wildly variable.

My big guy can cross a high log at the slowest walk, moving one leg at a time, and perfectly relaxed while he does it. My little guy can't walk past a beer can without hitting it at least twice.

Smiley, tell us a story about how different horses can be on a pack trip. You must have seen some huge disparities between the sure footed ones and the klutzes.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Joel
There are horses that are just more clumsy, the ones that constantly have a foot slip off a trail, where there is no room for error, being along a drop off
I had that happen once, with the horse sliding down a steep incline, and me still on him. It was a good thing he did not roll, as I found out afterwards, that my new boots were a bit wider, and I could not have gotten free, had I wanted to!. He did somehow mange to get his feet back under him, and re gain the trail
The worst horses, JMO, that are clumsy out west, are horses that start to jig, and where looking as to where they place their feet, is the last thing on their mind.
You just wind up riding twice as far on the flat, but downright dangerous coming down a mountain !
There are also horses that panic, thus plunge deeper into a bog, once they feel themselves sinking. Had one like that, who had been on the track
Most horses that are clumsy, in my experience, are either green to riding in mountains, or have the beginnings of a bi lateral front end lameness, that increases the amount they stumble.
Of course, there are horses that just worry about being right up behind the hrose ahead of them, and don't watch their footing
I had one like that-actually my son's show horse, who tended to be somewhat hot and insecure to begin with. My son was off to college, and I had agreed to put some time on the horse, as he had him up for sale. Kingsly had not been trail ridden , besides down the road.
Anyway, I let hubby lead on his experienced trail hrose, leading the pack horse, and Kingsy just jigged if he got a bit behind, did not watch where he was putting his feet, tripped several times, almost going down on his nose once. Decided enough of that, as I wanted to get back in one piece, so put him in the lead, where he had to watch where he was going, and the rest of that week pack trip went fine.
Yes, he needed some trail training, but that pack trip was not the time for it!


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Your farrier was divine intervention I think  I was worried when you said you were going to try the group again with a new horse. I am so glad it worked out that way! please keep us posted on your further trail rides, love reading about them. I too avoid big groups, half want to run off and the other half are in a panic. We don't run on the trails, so I am usually in the panic group, even though I have been riding for many years. you lose your nerve as you get older. at least i have after being thrown a few times from some goofy horses. We like to leisurely walk and talk. We finally started a "slow trail riders" group for newbies and people like us at our stables. But now we are at a different stables we just ride with the two of us (my sister and I). We both have new horses so started slow around the grounds.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

Joel Reiter said:


> My big guy can cross a high log at the slowest walk, moving one leg at a time, and perfectly relaxed while he does it. My little guy can't walk past a beer can without hitting it at least twice.


LOL! So true!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I find it interesting that this thread has turned out to be about all of us who don't like to ride in big groups. Of course, this forum is mostly made up of real trail riders, not a bunch of wanna be's.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, this weekend at Big South Fork will surely be a big group.....Thanksgiving was 25 riders......so I expect about the same number in our group over Easter.....

This only happens a few time a year....so I'm okay with it.....

Last weekend it was just four.....and that was plenty.....


----------



## Midwest Rider (May 5, 2017)

Don't be embarrassed . Just say'in . Most of us have done those things . I still can't tie up good . Just keep riding . Oh , and give your farrier a big tip . Sounds like a great one . Buy the MFT too . Lol . 
For me , lots of " Oh Crap " moments that keep riding fun . Keep your equipment maintained and a good horse and ride on . I still take lessons and have my horse tuned up even after years of riding together .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I find it interesting that this thread has turned out to be about all of us who don't like to ride in big groups. Of course, this forum is mostly made up of real trail riders, not a bunch of wanna be's.



*Hey*! who you callin' 'Wannabe'? could it be . . . . . . . . (God forbid) . . . me?





just kidding.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it evolved to big groups....maybe....because a lot of green horses can't stand the pressure of riding in large groups....


----------



## Lilah (Jan 24, 2017)

newtrailriders said:


> I did ask her about people willing to give lessons and there are 3 different people who give trail lessons in the group and one lives near me. The problems you run into on a trail are so much different than the problems you run into in an arena. Hubby would benefit from some arena riding, for sure. He is not so confident about his balance.
> 
> 
> I thought this about lessons as well - because I wanted to trail ride my Clydesdale, not show her. But my trainer has given me confidence with my balance, my position, using my legs, my hands, getting my mare to stand still to mount, etc. Then I thought, "ok, I'm ready. Let's hit the fields and trails." She gently suggested a few more lessons, and we worked more - then explained how each thing she taught me, would help on trails. Like controlling a trot - which will be a natural urge for my mare going up and down inclines, she will want to speed up. By working on the trot in the arena, I work on how to sit, balance, ask for or stop a trot. Arena lessons are far more important to a trail ride than I would have ever guessed.
> ...


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well... anytime anyone feels bad about their horse misbehaving... you can at least be thankful that your horse doesn't throw you off just because they saw another horse they don't know. "My horse has horse-phobia" is what I used to say, lol. Didn't seem funny at the time though! She finally stopped all that a little over a year ago. I still have no idea what caused it: excitement or fear/anxiety. One of my worst nightmares used to be even just catching sight of another rider out on the trail trotting their horse. She would go absolutely bonkers if they did anything other than walk.

Now strange horses at a show or arena? Well, she might try to kick them, but she didn't throw me off over it. I guess it was something about stranger danger out on the trail in the middle of nowhere... lol.

Probably one of the most nerve-wracking experiences I've ever had was out riding this same horse with a few friends. We (me and the horse) had an argument and her leather bridle snapped. Had to catch her (she had a halter on) and ride her around with two lead ropes and a halter. That was terrifying, considering the many instances where there were wild horses less than ten feet away! Thank God she had no bolting, bucking, rearing, etc. type episodes that day.

At least I can say that she did carry me safely through all kinds of rough terrain. She would never put a foot wrong! And now, she is occasionally my beginner DH's trusty steed who I know will carry him safely around. It was worth all those years of hardship because she really turned into an amazing horse.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

newtrailriders said:


> You all are making me feel so much better. I think I could ride my mare on calmer trails without too much difficulty.


I haven't been on H.F. for a while. This thread seems to have died off a couple of months ago. I hope all is well!
I love your enthusiasm and wit. You can come ride with me anytime!
One thing that was never mentioned was being responsible riders. Riding in small groups has less impact on the trails (less erosion) Staying on the trail and not taking shortcuts helps to keep the trails open. Cutting trees and obstacles out of the way, rather than ride around them is just good horsemanship. I don't want to sound like a tree hugger here. I'm definitely not! A few trails around here have been closed permanent because of misuse and lack of care. I want to keep them open for future generations to enjoy too. 
Please give an update on your horse adventures (or misadventures)


----------

